# Помогите разобрать заключение



## OnlyOne (28 Янв 2019)

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста разобрать заключение. Вообще не могу понять, что написано.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (28 Янв 2019)

смещение тел позвонков L4 L5 кзади 1,5 мм, остеофитов нет, остальное не пойму, вроде ретроспондилолистез диагноз?


----------



## 32Ольга (28 Янв 2019)

Сложно, но попробую))
"На рентгенограмме поясничного отдела позвоночника ось позвоночника смещена вправо..., высота дисков сохранена, определяется смещение тел L4 L5 кзади до 1,5 мм, замыкательные пластины с ровными контурами, остеофитов нет. заключение/анамнез ..... L4 L5"

2 слова нечитабельны))


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> смещение тел позвонков L4 L5 кзади 1,5 мм, остеофитов нет, остальное не пойму, вроде ретроспондилолистез диагноз?


ооо, Екатерина, Вы правы "ретроспондилолистез L4 L5"


----------



## OnlyOne (28 Янв 2019)

Большое спасибо!! Для меня тут все слова нечитабельны))


----------



## 32Ольга (28 Янв 2019)

OnlyOne написал(а):


> Большое спасибо!! Для меня тут все слова нечитабельны))


Главное, не что написано, а ЧТО болит. Что беспокоит то? Поясница? 1,5 мм смещения не сильно много, ИМХО


----------



## OnlyOne (28 Янв 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Главное, не что написано, а ЧТО болит. Что беспокоит то? Поясница? 1,5 мм смещения не сильно много, ИМХО


Страшного в этом ничего нет? Сильная боль в пояснице, которая отдаёт в ноги. Переодические покалывания в ногах и чувство «мурашек». Боль появилась во время упражнения со штангой.


----------



## Eduard1223 (28 Янв 2019)

Листезы в пояснице начинаются от 2мм.
Покажите снимки рентгена и МРТ.


----------



## 32Ольга (28 Янв 2019)

@OnlyOne, сделайте МРТ, на рентгене не видны диски. Может имеется грыжа. А про штангу уже столько раз..... Вес то какой поднимали? Недавно Федор Петрович писал, что можно не более 70% от собственного.


----------



## La murr (28 Янв 2019)

@OnlyOne, Иван, здравствуйте!
Если Вы хотите получить консультацию, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## OnlyOne (28 Янв 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> @OnlyOne, сделайте МРТ, на рентгене не видны диски. Может имеется грыжа. А про штангу уже столько раз..... Вес то какой поднимали? Недавно Федор Петрович писал, что можно не более 70% от собственного.


Завтра поеду делать мрт. 4 года назад делал, были протрузии. Делал становую тягу с весом 110 кг, больше своего веса. Мой вес 74 кг.


Eduard1223 написал(а):


> Листезы в пояснице начинаются от 2мм.
> Покажите снимки рентгена и МРТ.


Пока есть только рентгеновский снимок.


----------



## Eduard1223 (28 Янв 2019)

OnlyOne написал(а):


> Пока есть только рентгеновский снимок.


На будущие делайте только дигитальный рентген. Качество изображения будет лучше и доза облучения намного меньше. На данных снимках плохо видно.
 
Травматичный листез это перелом дужек позвонков который приводит к смещению позвонка. Чтобы на 100% убидиться что у вас ретролистез нужно сделать Компьютерную Томографию т.к там точно будет виден перелом, но в тоже время есть доза облучения. 
Начните с МРТ т.к это безопасная диагностика без облучения радиации. (Но по МРТ сложно будет определить ретролистез т.к не видно трещин в дужках.)


----------

